# Small amazon sword plant



## Got Fish? (Apr 25, 2007)

what kind of lighting do they need, and will my angelfish or my amano shrimp eat them?


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Got Fish? said:


> what kind of lighting do they need, and will my angelfish or my amano shrimp eat them?


Well swords period usually need medium light(amazons ca be grown in low light given the right circumstances). Angelfish and amano shrimp are not known for eating plants at all. I would be more worried for the angelfish eating the shrimp.


----------



## KDahlin (Mar 12, 2007)

I don't know that there is such thing as a small Amazon Sword Plant. They get fairly big.


----------



## Got Fish? (Apr 25, 2007)

KDahlin said:


> I don't know that there is such thing as a small Amazon Sword Plant. They get fairly big.


Its not so much that ther'e s a different species of this plant, its just when i bought them they are extremly small, compared tot he larger ones. But would 20 watts be enough light, or shoul di get a 30 watt light? and i do add liquid fertilizer every week.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Got Fish? said:


> Its not so much that ther'e s a different species of this plant, its just when i bought them they are extremly small, compared tot he larger ones. But would 20 watts be enough light, or shoul di get a 30 watt light? and i do add liquid fertilizer every week.


What size is the tank? Swords are overall root feeders and an enriched gravel or root tabs are a preferred choice over feeding from the water column.


----------



## zackish (Jun 12, 2007)

Well from personal experience I can tell you that right now I have 2 amazon swords in my tank. They have about 12-13 leaves each and probably take up the area of a softball, a little bigger. I have DIY Co2 and a corralife 65 watt light running on my 29 gallon. They are growing very good and several of the leaves on each are extending way out.


----------



## Got Fish? (Apr 25, 2007)

ahhhh, well i'm working with a 20 watt, and going to upgrade to a 30 watt, i'm using just gravel, and adding liquid fert every week, i was told that this should be okay for the plant...and i'm thinking of starti gup a DIY CO2 tank again soooo is this gonna work....


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

If you want to keep those swords smaller for longer, it might be better if you don't give them root tabs to gorge themselves fat on.


----------



## Got Fish? (Apr 25, 2007)

Daniel*Swords said:


> If you want to keep those swords smaller for longer, it might be better if you don't give them root tabs to gorge themselves fat on.


actually in fact i want to make them much bigger, could u give me some tips on making them grow larger, i know my light isn't the greatest but for now will it be okay, like i mentioned before i dont have any eco-complete i just add liquid fert every week, and the lights run for about 5 hours each day, along witht he normal daylight from the windows....is this good enough for now???


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

Oh, they will do well most likely - they are really undemanding. To grow them bigger faster, just buy some root tabs and keep adding them about once a month or every 3 weeks. I would up the running time of the lights to 10-12 hours if they don't get any direct sunlight. Every plant in your tank will benefit from the DIY CO2. Just try to maintain it constant (I hear fluctuations in CO2 levels are not great). Hope this helps!


----------



## Got Fish? (Apr 25, 2007)

i was thinking of setting up a CO2 tank, but i have neon teras in the tank would the ris ein CO2 levals cause them to die...i know that they can be delicate fish/////


----------



## retoid (Jan 2, 2007)

I have some small swords in my mid light tank. They are growing pretty well.
Its a 20gal tank that has one root tab in it. DIY co2.
It spreads fairly quickly.


----------



## retoid (Jan 2, 2007)

Got Fish? said:


> i was thinking of setting up a CO2 tank, but i have neon teras in the tank would the ris ein CO2 levals cause them to die...i know that they can be delicate fish/////



No, noen tetras in my experience have always been hardy fish and survived the most. I've never had a tetra die on me yet. I've had several get ick a few times and survive it. They will definitly be able to survive co2 as long as you keep your diffusion in a good buffer. Just don't over pump co2. A DIY bottle should be perfect for a mid-low light tank.


----------



## Got Fish? (Apr 25, 2007)

aight thanks retoid for the helpful advice =)


----------



## Got Fish? (Apr 25, 2007)

i'll keep u posted on how things turn out +_+


----------

